# Xbox Live Vision Camera Drivers



## Lycanfox18 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hiya everyone. I have an Xbox 360 live vision camera that I have tried to connect to my windows Xp home Pc. However when I connect and install it the camera works for a while on the usb camera viewer but the picture flickers and then eventually freezes. It is not even recognised by MSN etc.

If I try it on my 360 or another PC it works fine so it is not the camera itself. When I installed it in the device manager the USB composite device appears as well as Microsoft Xbox 360 live Vision security method 3. But when I check this it says that there are no drivers installed for the security method. There are however drivers installed for the usb composite device. 

I have tried using different usb ports (all USB 2.0) to no effect. I have also tried installing and reinstalling. Please help. Thanks in advance.

Adam


----------



## Lycanfox18 (Dec 26, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## KickingHobo (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry MAN i can't help,:sigh: but where did you get the driver from??


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have XP SP2 installed?
Have you run New Hardware Wizard Update to load the latest Software/Drivers?
This may also help:
http://www.xbox.com/en-AU/support/xbox360/accessories/xboxlivevision.htm

Bill


----------

